
How winners win: John Boyd and the four qualities of victorious organizations - smacktoward
https://jasonlefkowitz.net/2013/03/how-winners-win-john-boyd-and-the-four-qualities-of-victorious-organizations/
======
akeck
Having read the The Halo Effect, I always worry about selection bias with
these types of observations. How many unsuccessful organizations also had
these four qualities?

